# 

## kgolebiowski

Proszę o podpowiedź jakie macie rozwiązania w garażu z odpływem wody i błota opadających z samochodu.Mi hydraulik odradził robienia odpływu do rury ściekowej bo będzie wbijał smród.Mówił o wstawieniu ewentualnie rury 300 na środku kilkadziesiąt cm od drzwi.

----------


## beton44

to ten "hydraulik"

nie spotkał się z takim czymś jak "syfon" do tej pory???

zazwyczaj wszystkie wpusty podłogowe są w takowy syfon wyposażone

----------


## raffran

U nas jest odplyw linowy z odprowadzeniem razem z deszczowka do studni chlonnej.

----------


## MBUNA

Sam nie tak dawno przerabiałem ten temat. Ostatecznie wstawiłem cztero metrowy kawałek rury drenarskiej bezodpływowej poza obrys fundamentu. Zrobiłem tak pomimo, że wzdłuż garażu idzie mi rura kanalizacyjna. Syfon gdy wyschnie nie powstrzyma brzydkich zapachów.

----------


## vadiol

Prawdopodobnie hydraulikowi chodzilo o odparowanie wody . 
Zastosuj odplyw liniowy , albo taki jak pokazal *beton44* .

----------


## kgolebiowski

Z tego co poczytałem i jak mi mówił hydraulik z syfonu może śmierdzieć.Czy w takim razie wstawienie rury 300 mm gdzieś z 50 cm przed drzwiami i wpuszczanie wody do niej będzie dobrym rozwiązaniem.Czy woda nie będzie wpływała pod fundamenty?Grunt mam żwirowy więc woda powiinna łatwo wsiąkać.Mam już wylany chudziak i tym sposobem ograniczony sposób działania.Wydaje mi się że taki odpływ przyda mi się do mycia auta zimą.

----------


## michalsiak

U siebie mam zaplanowany odpływ liniowy w garażu przy bramie.

Wykonam lekki spadek do tego odpływu tylko zastanawiam się że jak go zrobie z poziomem posadzki to nie będzie miał "spadu" do odpływu który jest przy jednym z końców korytka.
Jeżeli zrobie jakiś minimalny spadek do odpływu to całe korytko będzie nierówno na posadzce. 

Widziałem że są takie korytka które wewnątrz mają spadek ale nie mogę ich nigdzie namierzyć.

Jak to ugryźć a może to olać i zrobić na płasko a co ma wylecieć to wleci do syfonu a reszta wody wyschnie.

michalsiak

----------


## pablitoo

> Prawdopodobnie hydraulikowi chodzilo o odparowanie wody . 
> Zastosuj odplyw liniowy , albo taki jak pokazal *beton44* .


Czy zostanie zastosowany odpływ punktowy / kratka ściekowa / czy odpływ liniowy - każda z tych konstrukcji musi być wyposażona w syfon - jak woda z syfonu wyparuje to i z kratki i z odpływu liniowego bedzie śmierdzieć szambem jak do niego jest podłączony odpływ ...
Trzeba pamiętać o uzupełnianiu wody w syfonie i tyle ... - no i podstawaowa sprawa w wypadku kanalizacji - prawidłowo wykonana wentylacja pionów kanalizacyjnych w znacznym stopniu zapobiega zjawisku smrodu z kratek jak wyparuje woda w syfonie ...

----------


## pablitoo

> (...)Czy w takim razie wstawienie rury 300 mm gdzieś z 50 cm przed drzwiami i wpuszczanie wody do niej będzie dobrym rozwiązaniem.Czy woda nie będzie wpływała pod fundamenty?Grunt mam żwirowy więc woda powiinna łatwo wsiąkać.Mam już wylany chudziak i tym sposobem ograniczony sposób działania.Wydaje mi się że taki odpływ przyda mi się do mycia auta zimą.


Przydać - to Ci się odpływ z garażu przyda - ale odprowadzanie wody z niego i podlewanie samemu sobie fundamentów - to już średnio rozsądny pomysł ...

----------


## Wirecki

Za tydzień robię wylewki. Zarówno hydraulik jak i posadzkasz delikatnie sugerują odejście od odwodnienia liniowego w garażu na rzecz prostej kratki ściekowej. Jakie są zalety odwodnienia liniowego? czy faktycznie się sprawdza?

----------


## Lookita

ja zrezygnowalem z odwodnienia w garzzu,zupelnie to mi nie przeszkadza-jego brak.....zamiast kratki,takich problemow,potem czyszczenia jej,mam sucho,potem tylko szczotka i tyle...problemem jest luzne podloze przed garazem i czasem snieg spod kol,

----------


## kgolebiowski

W takim razie jak sobie poradzić zimą ze sniegiem i błotem,który spadnie z dwóch samochodów i roztopi się w garażu?Mogę  to wszystko zgarnąć gumą poza garaż .Co jednak się stanie przy temperaturach ujemnych na zewnątrz,przymarznie mi uszczelka od bramy garażowej.Zastanawiam się nad odwodnieniem liniowym wewnątrz  i odprowadzeniu wody do rury idącej przed garażem od deszczówki.

----------


## Lookita

Mam zwykla wylewke betonowa,nadmiar wody wsiaka,czesc wyparowuje-garaz mam ogrzewany w st. min.a bloto-piach po prostu wyrzucam lopatka i po sprawie...Tez myslalem,co to bedzie,gdy sniegi,blota.....ale jak na razie,akurat to mi w ogole nie przeszkadza.Przed wjazdem do garazu skopuje nadkola w okolicy chlapaczy,nie uszkadzajac ich,a ,ze mam przed wjazdem tymczasowo zwir,to czesc syfiku wplata sie w podloze....Jak na razie,nie mam klopotow,a mam 2 auta w garazu ...

----------


## VIP Jacek

ja zrezygnowałem z odwodnienia w ostatniej chwili.
Nawet już miałem zamontowane odwodnienie liniowe przed terakotą.
Garaż na dwa auta i zimą nie ma problemu. Wody jest jak na lekarstwo. Garaż ogrzewany, czasami przejechałem mopem, ale i tak woda nie podpływała do uszczelki garażu. Spadek mam zrobiony. 
Zrezygnowałem z odwodnienia, bo więcej roboty z obsługą tego - brud, czyszczenie, smród.
Na działce nie mam jeszcze kostki, także śniegu, błota dużo.
Ale, jak kto uważa.   :big grin:

----------


## qwert

dobrym wyjsciem jest odplyw liniowy pod brama garazowa, a dokladnie taki aby jego zewnetrzna krawedz stykala sie z uszczelka.

rozwiazujesz dwa problemy za jednym razem.
1. masz odplyw
2. minimalizujes mostek trmiczny na styku wylewka - kostka przed garazem.

odplyw podlaczony do rur odprowadajacej deszczowke i wode z drenazu.

nic nie smierdzi, wszystko dziala.

----------


## rpilski

Pozwolę sobie podpiąć się do tematu.
We wtorek ekipa ma zacząć prace, m.in. dot. kanalizacji w poziomie 0 a ja mam zgryz dotyczący kratki (wpustu podłogowego) w garażu.
Zaplanowany mam w garażu odpływ punktowy (kratkę). "Zwykły" wpust podłogowy, taki do łazienki czy pralni to koszt kilkudziesięciu złotych. Przegląd sklepów internetowych z armaturą uświadomił mnie jednak, że kratka, która nadaje się do garażu, (ze względu na możliwość najazdu na nią kołem samochodu) musi być odpowiedniej klasy - co za tym idzie cena jest diametralnie różna od takiej "zwykłej" kratki.

(info dot. klas wpustów ze strony Kessel)
___
Klasa K (= obciążenie do 300 kg)
zasadniczo w przypadku powierzchni, po których odbywa się ruch pieszy – wpusty podłogowe, łazienkowe i stropowe wewnątrz budynków

Klasa A (= obciążenie do 1,5 t )
dla powierzchni komunikacyjnych, po których odbywa się wyłącznie ruch pieszy i rowerowy. W asortymencie KESSEL są tutaj wpusty podwórzowe i podłogowe systemu 200 i 400
___

np. taki wpust Geberit  Varino d75 to prawie 5 stówek.

http://www.domarket.pl/product.php?a...1&categorie=88

Ekipa twierdzi, żeby nie szaleć i dać zwykły łazienkowy wpust, ale  wymiana takiego wpustu - gdyby się nie sprawdził - wymagałaby trochę kucia i ekwilibrystyki z zamontowaniem nowego. 
Jakie wpusty zamontowaliście w swoich garażach ? Jak się sprawdzają ? Może są jakieś wpusty nadające się do garażu i kosztujące istotnie mniej niż te przykładowe 5 stówek (jakiś polski producent) - nie potrzebuję w garażu żadnych "wypasionych" rozwiązań?

----------


## Barbossa

duży masz ten garaż?

----------


## edde

zainstaluj sobie zwykły, tani tyle, że w takim miejscu w którym nie masz szans na przebywanie kołem (np centralnie pośrodku, w osi garaży przy rozmiarach typowych), chyba że koniecznie chcesz go robić w miejscu najazdu...

----------


## Barbossa

stąd pytanie  :wink: 
bo jak jednostanowiskowy to montując na środku, nie wydaje mi się możliwością najechanie nań

----------


## rpilski

Garaż dwustanowiskowy (szerokość 6,5m w świetle ścian).  Brama garażowa szer. 5m (czyli bez słupka po środku).   Rozwiązaniem byłoby może umieszczenie wpustu nie centralnie po środku garażu, tylko  w odległości około 6,5-7 metrów od bramy garażowej (garaż ma długość 8m) - tam już samochody nie powinny wjeżdżać.

----------


## kgolebiowski

W garażu spadek się robi zawsze w kierunku drzwi ok 2%.Ja mam zamiar zrobić kratkę w odległości ok. 1 m od drzwi.Nie wiem jeszcze czy zrobić odpływ z niej do kanalizacji(może śmierdzieć) czy do rozprowadzenia wody z rynien.

----------


## rpilski

> W garażu spadek się robi zawsze w kierunku drzwi ...


Ponieważ ?

----------


## bombel79

a co powiecie nna zrobienie w garazu takich 2 katownic o szerokowsci 35-40 cm pod ktorymi bylby betonowa "rynienka" ze spadkiem biegnacym w kierunku kratki odplywowej? przekonuje mnie do takiego rozwiazania moj Tata, ale zastanwiam sie czy az taki skomplikowany system jest mi potrzebny (garaz jest dwustanowiskowy wiec bylyby 2 takie cuda zbiegajace sie u kratki na srodku garazu)

PS
na jakim etapie robi sie syfon??? przed wylewkami czy po?

----------


## kgolebiowski

> Napisał kgolebiowski
> 
> W garażu spadek się robi zawsze w kierunku drzwi ...
> 
> 
> Ponieważ ?


Żeby wodę można było swobodnie ściągnąć poza garaż do odpływu liniowego,który zazwyczaj robi się przed garażem.

----------


## kgolebiowski

> PS
> na jakim etapie robi sie syfon??? przed wylewkami czy po?


Zazwyczaj przed wylewką żeby potem nie kuć.

----------


## M K

Co wy z tym syfonem  :Roll:  
Przecież jest coś takiego jak kratka ściekowa. Średnice odprowadzenia różne ale polecam fi 100 lub 150. Kratki garażowe są wykonane tak, że jak jest w nich woda nie śmierdzi z kanalizacji. Wodę trzeba co jakiś czas w kratce uzupełnić i tyle :Wink2:  
Kratki ściekowe są łatwe do czyszczenia i wytrzymałe na nacisk przejeżdżających przez nie samochodów.

----------


## bombel79

no dobra, to jeszcze mi powiedzcie ile taki syfon moze kosztowac  :smile:  bo wiecie, nie wyglada mi to na skomplikowana sprawe i robote na caly tydzien, ale nie chcialbym pokrzywdzic mojego hydraulika  :smile: 

100 za szturke z jego materialem? ceny warszawskie... mniej, wiecej?

----------


## rpilski

> Napisał rpilski
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał kgolebiowski
> 
> ...


To po co mam robić wpust podłogowy w garażu, jak będę wodę ściągał  poza garaż (zwłaszcza zimą)?

----------


## qwert

odplyw liniowy lepiej zrobic w srodku. raz,ze woda od razu wpada do niego i nie musi przeciskac sie pod brama, dwa, ze ogranicza mostek termiczny.

oczywiscie taki odplyw nie do kanalizacji a do drenazu, by nie smierdizalo.

----------


## kgolebiowski

[quote="rpilski"][quote="kgolebiowski"]


> Napisał kgolebiowski
> 
> W garażu spadek się robi zawsze w kierunku drzwi ...
> 
> 
> 
> To po co mam robić wpust podłogowy w garażu, jak będę wodę ściągał  poza garaż (zwłaszcza zimą)?


A chcesz mieć lodowisko pod garażem, zwłaszcza zimą  :Lol: )?

----------


## rpilski

Proste, niedrogie i solidne wpusty nadające się do garażu (auta osobowe)

http://www.meritumpl.pl/scz.html

wpusty firmy Nicoll.

W Wa-wie do kupienia na Bartyckiej w sklepie KIM.

----------


## julo23

Odkopuje kotleta.

Też mam garaż  dwustanowiskowy 6x7m.  Brama 5m.
Zastanawiam się jak lepiej dać odwodnienie linowe -  czy w prostopadle do bramy czy równolegle. 
Przy równoległym - musiałbym robić spad ok 4cm.   Przy bramie mam powierzchnie prostą więc łatwiej będzie kłaść płytki. Auta będą notorycznie najeżdzać na kratkę.  Kupiłem odwodnienie linowe klasy A -  (do 1,5T)   mam nadzieje że wytrzyma.

Przy prostopadłym  wystarczyłby spad 2cm  -  z boków garazu do kratki która jest na środku.  Auta nie bedą najeżdzały na kratkę która będzie między nimi. 
JEdyna wada to że trzeba będzie przy bramie przy układaniu płytek nadrobić to klejem. Bo wylawka będzie mieć spadek do środka i pod bramą nie będzie szczelności.

Jakie rozwiązanie proponujecie ?

----------


## Alina&Mariusz

Tylko nie równolegle do bramy. Wszystko co wjedzie z autem trafi do kratki. Żeby wymieść garaż musisz omijać kratkę albo ją czyścić. Z perspektywy czasu swobodnie starczyłaby jedna mała kratka ściekowa na środku garażu.

----------


## julo23

Dzieki, tak też zrobie. Doszedłem do wniosku że lepiej prostopadle do bramy.  A kwestie spadków musi ogarnąć wylewkarz,  nie musi robić koperty ale chociaz spadek dwustronny do kratek.  Z tym że musi pod bramą być prosto.

----------


## boxes

Witam. Jak zostało to u Was rozwiązane. Teraz ja mam ten sam problem. Może coś poradzicie? ja posiadam garaż dwustanowiskowy 6x7 m na podwójną bramę.płyta betonowa już wylana, pozotało wykonać wylewkę ,w planach niskie odwodnienie liniowe ze spadkiem wewnętrznym w osi każdego samochodu.
Dzięki idę :sleep: .Pozdro

----------


## Bertha

Primo -spustu z garażu nie wolno podlączać bezpośrednio do kanalizacji (tak jak z parkingów), powinien byc separator oleju.  Piszę jak byc powinno,  jesteście pełnoletni to wiecie co robicie.  Secundo - podłużny spadek w garażu powinien wynosić zero!  Spadek powinien byc poprzeczny do odwadniacza liniowego w osi garażu (lub w osi pojazdów) czyli umieszczonego prostopadle do bramy i w odwadniaczu spadek.  W każdym przypadku syfon - to oczywiste.

----------


## vietcong

pierwsza zima w nowym domu za mną. Nie mam żadnego odpływu  - tylko raz zebralo sie trochę wody i musialem użyć szczotki. Poza tym kopnięcie chlapaczy w zupełności wystarcza

----------


## PrzyszłyBudowniczy

boxes, też czytam i mam dylemat. 2 odwodnienia to za dużo. Najciekawsza i najprostsza opcja to odwodnienie liniowe zaraz pod bramą garażową. Zejście na 5m długości z 8 do 4cm.  Do tego się przymierzam.

----------


## makofski

> boxes, też czytam i mam dylemat. 2 odwodnienia to za dużo. Najciekawsza i najprostsza opcja to odwodnienie liniowe zaraz pod bramą garażową. Zejście na 5m długości z 8 do 4cm.  Do tego się przymierzam.


Na pewno jest to najczęściej stosowane rozwiązanie, niemniej czy najlepsze? Przy każdym przejeździe przez kratkę z samochodu spada syf/piach do kratki. Może lepiej dac odwodnienie liniowe prostopadle do bramy, między samochodami i wtedy płytki ze spadkiem w kopertę ?

----------

